# Gt Chucker 1.0



## GenerationX (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey guys, i'm new here and kinda of new to riding aswell (I can't ride much at the moment as my current bike is totally nakered).

I have been looking into buying a GT Chucker 1.0 but have recently heard the 2008 bikes are due soon..

I would like to know when the 2008 GT Chuckers will be available in the U.K and also, any idea on how much they will be as i'm only 16 and don't want to spend much over £500 which is the current price of the 2007 Chucker 1.0


Thanks for any help.

Stuart.

P.S. Did use the forum search bar but couldnt find an answer.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

I would suggest just going with the 2007 model unless there is a huge difference between 2007 and 2008. You might be able to get a lower price on the 2007 model too!


----------



## GenerationX (Aug 1, 2007)

Ah right, thanks. Do you have any pictures of the 2008 model for me and possibly some of the specs to compare with the 2007?

Thaanks again =)


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Color(s):

Sand Blast Black Dragon


Size(s):

M


Frame:

4th. generation Chucker design, lower stand-over height, 7005 aluminum, geometry for 4" travel fork, wrap-around head tube gusset, seat stay / seat tube gussets, mono stay triple triangle, oversize formed down tube, replaceable der. Hanger, HD 1-1/8" head


Fork:

Suntour Duro D, 100mm travel, mag lowers, 32 mm cro-mo stanchions, hydraulic damping, external preload adjustment,


Rear Shock:

N/A


Crankset:

Truvativ Ruktion, aluminum, splined axle interface, steel pedal inserts, 170mm, 32 x 22, Bashring


Bottom Bracket:

Truvativ Howitzer XR, cr-mo splined axle, oversize sealed bearings, alloy cups


Pedals:

GT Alum Platform with cr-mo spindles and cr-mo pins


Front Derailleur:

SRAM, 3.0


Rear Derailleur:

SRAM SX-5, Med cage length


Shifters:

SRAM, 4.0 trigger type


Cassette:

SRAM, Powerglide II, 8 speed, 11-32


Chain:

KMC IG-31


Rims:

Jalco, DD32, double wall, disc specific design


Front Tire:

Kenda Kinetics, 2.35"



Rear Tire:

Kenda Kinetics, 2.35"


Front Hub:

Alloy, disc type, QR axle


Rear Hub:

Alloy, disc type, cassette, QR axle


Spokes:

Stainless 14 guage


Nipples:

CP Brass


Front Brake:

Tektro Auriga Comp, hydraulic disc


Rear Brake:

Tektro Auriga Comp, hydraulic disc


Brake Levers:

Tektro, alloy


Handlebar:

Alloy, 31.8mm O.D., 73mm rise


Stem:

Forged alloy freeride design, 10 degree rise, 50mm extension, 31.8mm clamp


Grips:

GT dual density


Headset:

Semi integrated, ball type


Saddle:

Velo dirt/street design, guards front and rear, 8mm rails with brace, two piece stitched cover


Seat Post:

Aluminum, double bolt micro adjust


Seat Clamp:

Aluminum with GT QR lever


Geometries
Frame Size U
Head Tube Angle 68
Fork Length 
Seat Tube Angle 71.3
Top Tube Length 570.01
BB Height 310.0
Stand Over 678.6
Chainstay Length 420

I am having trouble finding the 2008 specs right now... but just to see how much they change the bikes every year here is the 2006 specs to compare



Color(s):

Flat Green


Size(s):

M


Frame:

3rd. generation Chucker design, 7005 aluminum, geometry for 5" travel fork, rap-around head tube gusset, seat stay / seat tube gussets, mono stay triple triangle, oversize formed down tube, replaceable der. Hanger, HD 1-1/8" head tube, rectangular chain s


Fork:

Suntour Duro D, 130mm travel, mag lowers, 32 mm cro-mo stanchions, hydraulic damping, external preload adjustment,


Rear Shock:

N/A


Crankset:

Truvativ Ruktion, aluminum, splined axle interface, steel pedal inserts, 170mm, 32 x 22, Bashring


Bottom Bracket:

Truvativ Howitzer XR, cr-mo splined axle, oversize sealed bearings, alloy cups


Pedals:

GT Alum Platform with cr-mo spindles and cr-mo pins


Front Derailleur:

SRAM, 3.0


Rear Derailleur:

SRAM SX-5, Med cage length


Shifters:

SRAM, 4.0 trigger type


Cassette:

SRAM, Powerglide II, 8 speed, 11-32


Chain:

KMC IG-31


Rims:

Jalco, DD32, double wall, disc specific design


Front Tire:

Kenda Kinetics, 2.35"



Rear Tire:

Kenda Kinetics, 2.35"


Front Hub:

Alloy, disc type, QR axle


Rear Hub:

Alloy, disc type, cassette, QR axle


Spokes:

Stainless 14 guage


Nipples:

CP Brass


Front Brake:

Tektro Auriga 1, hydraulic disc


Rear Brake:

Tektro Auriga 1, hydraulic disc


Brake Levers:

Tektro, alloy


Handlebar:

Alloy, 31.8mm O.D., 73mm rise


Stem:

CNC Machined alloy, 0 degree rise, 57mm extension, 31.8mm clamp


Grips:

GT dual density


Headset:

Semi integrated, ball type


Saddle:

'05 GT Jump design, guards front and rear, 9mm rails with brace, two piece stitched cover


Seat Post:

Aluminum, double bolt micro adjust


Seat Clamp:

Aluminum with GT QR lever


Geometries
Frame Size One Size
Head Tube Angle 68
Fork Length 
Seat Tube Angle 71.3
Top Tube Length 543.7
BB Height 310.0
Stand Over 707.6
Chainstay Length 420

also if you haven't done so already read the reviews of the chucker on mtbr!


----------



## wlm (Aug 3, 2007)

go for the 2007. i had one but lost it, someone took it :S its good for start. nice bike !! buy it


----------

